# I've noticed numerous threads on tips



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

People making signs, can be tacky? and other things, I am guilty myself of having some money hanging from my sun visor and a $2 bill on the sunroof. I use these as hints. Pax still think tips are included or they are not allowed to tip. I don't know why but that is fact.

The only thing that will really help us is for *UBER TO PUT IT ON THE APP!

why is uber so against this, do they want us all to go to Lyft?

I for one am tired of putting luggage in my car driving someone to the port for a cruise , taking the luggage out of the car and the guy comes over and picks up the luggage on a cart and he gets tipped while I stand there and watch and get a thank you....
'or someone slipping me a few bucks and saying I know I'm not supposed to do this....I want to say where'd you hear that......

UBER STEP UP TO THE PLATE WE PUT UP WITH A LOT OF SHI!! DAILY, GIVE SOMETHING BACK!!!!!*


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/why-drivers-dont-want-uber-in-app-tipping.160050/#post-2391736

One point on the above poll/thread was that you would not know immediately if someone tipped you...now rate them and move to your next fare. I had 4 back to back fares today. 2 tipped. I would not have known that. Cash tips are *right now*, and can be lunch money. In the app, waiting until Wednesday...not as nice. This past Tuesday I wanted to see if I could instant pay to get my money a day early...short answer: no. But I did spend my tips before pay arrived. My tip sign and sparkling personality get me plenty of tips.

I'm still wondering which of my fares hid a buck in the cup holder...probably got 3* for not tipping me in a way I knew I was being tipped.


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

TedInTampa said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/why-drivers-dont-want-uber-in-app-tipping.160050/#post-2391736
> 
> One point on the above poll/thread was that you would not know immediately if someone tipped you...now rate them and move to your next fare. I had 4 back to back fares today. 2 tipped. I would not have known that. Cash tips are *right now*, and can be lunch money. In the app, waiting until Wednesday...not as nice. This past Tuesday I wanted to see if I could instant pay to get my money a day early...short answer: no. But I did spend my tips before pay arrived. My tip sign and sparkling personality get me plenty of tips.
> 
> I'm still wondering which of my fares hid a buck in the cup holder...probably got 3* for not tipping me in a way I knew I was being tipped.


That's wierd I can instant pay daily, even in between trips. I don't know why you cannot. Can I see the sign you have? I have some examples looking for more..

Lets see all tip signs that you people made. Maybe if we got together with all of them we can design a universal one that pax will be used to seeing. Right now I feel like I'm begging because I do not think most in my area are putting them in their cars yet.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

louvit said:


> People making signs, can be tacky? and other things, I am guilty myself of having some money hanging from my sun visor and a $2 bill on the sunroof. I use these as hints. Pax still think tips are included or they are not allowed to tip. I don't know why but that is fact.
> 
> The only thing that will really help us is for *UBER TO PUT IT ON THE APP!
> 
> ...


If Uber would have JUST KEPT THEIR MOUTH SHUT !
INSTEAD,THEY TELL EVERYONE " NO NEED TO TIP "!

UBER HAS RUINED IT !
10 YEARS WONT REPAIR THEIR DAMAGE.

YET THEY THINK IT IS O.K. TO CUT RATES !
IDIOTS.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

s3-media4.fl.yelpcdn.com/bphoto/BN-K-rzMR42SPUeyW8E7fg/ls.jpg


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

I could not instant pay after a Monday, before I drove. Instant pay was $0, waited for last week's to hit. I was doing home repairs this past week, not driving.


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

TedInTampa said:


> I could not instant pay after a Monday, before I drove. Instant pay was $0, waited for last week's to hit. I was doing home repairs this past week, not driving.


Sunday is the last day for instant pay for the previous week. If you made money on Monday you can only instant pay that day's work.


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

I created a thread just for the subject of tips. Maybe we can use that one to cover all options for all signs etc...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/exhausting-subject-tips.161472/#post-2412157


----------



## Ivanz (Mar 26, 2017)

Sunday night at 4 am (4 am Monday morning) is the end of the "week" for Uber. So you need to cash out prior to that or wait till Wednesday.


----------

